# 55g stocking list



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok so i have my 55g.........I want to stock it with 

1. Flame Angel
2. Clown Fish
3. Damsels
1. Yellowhead Angel (if i am lucky)

How does this sound, I have tried to choose fish based on these factors: 
small to medium, Hardy (more easy than other fish) all very different looking to each other to help curve aggression and lastly very nice looking fish. (1 will add 2 fish a month)

Does everyone think this is a good stocking list???


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

the clown loach is goin to need a bigger tank but instead of a clown u could go with a dojo loach or yoyo loach these should be fine in a 55


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

wow never mind i read it wrong sorry about that good luck with ur tank tho sounds awesome


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

You might be able to add some neon gobies too.


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

A 55 gallon is too small for two pygmy angels. Everything else may be ok, but keep in mind that damsels do get aggressive as they get older and can stress out and potentially kill your other fish. Why not jawfish, gobies, or blennies? They're all peaceful fish and most species would be fine in a 55 gallon.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow how many times have I recommended jawfishes, gobies, and blennies? It's nice to have someone on my side. And don't forget that anemone fishes (clowns) are from the same family as damsels, think of it as 5 fighting damsels. Also any angels may fight with similar bodied fishes, this leaves you with a possible 6 combatants in a small tank. Yes 55g is small.


----------

